# Thomas Chalmers



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 17, 2006)

Thomas Chalmers (March 17, 1780 - May 31, 1847) was a notable Scottish Presbyterian minister who led the Free Church of Scotland following the Disruption of 1843 and, despite the circumstances, a notable defender of the Establishment Principle.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2006)

Thomas Chalmers died on this date (May 31, 1847).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

James Dodds, _Thomas Chalmers: A Biographical Study_ (1870)

Norman Walker, _Thomas Chalmers: His Life and its Lessons_ (1880)

William Hanna, _A Selection from the Correspondence of the Late Dr. Thomas Chalmers, D.D., LL.D._ (1853)

_The Works of Thomas Chalmers, D.D. (in one volume)_ (1833)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

Edwin Lee, _Thomas Chalmers: His Life and Work_


----------

